# الكتاب الأشهر و الأروع فى إدارة التشييدConstruction Planning, Equipment, and Methods



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (21 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أود أن أقدم لكم الكتاب الرائع فى إدارة التشييد والذى لا يستغنى عنه مهندس يعمل فى هذا الحقل

طبع منه عدة طبعات وقد بحثت عنه فى عدة أماكن على الانترنت لكنى لم أجده مجانا مباشرة ( موجود 

بشكل كبير جدا بفلوس سواء جديد أو مستعمل ويتم تبادله على الانترنت بين المهندسين وشراء طبعاته 

الجديدة أول بأول )

ياريت ينول إعجابكم وتستفيدوا منه
​*Construction Planning, Equipment, and Methods*

​*R.L. Peurifoy. *



*Cliff .j Schexnayder*



*shapira*







*273479___construction_planning_equipment_and_methods_.rar*



شكرا جزيلا والسلام عليكم​


----------



## يسرى191 (22 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك على مشاركتك الممتازة 
و الله كفاية اوى انك تدل اخوانك على كتاب متميز حقا مثل هذا الكتاب و لكن كمان من كرمك الزائد نزلته لنا فجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
الله يبارك فيك و يكثر من أمثالك 
نرجومنك يا باشا ان تدلنا على كتب مفيدة و ممتازة مثل هذه (حتى لو مش متوفرة للتنزيل ) فافادتك لنا و توصيتك لكتاب معين يجعلنا نسعنى لأقتناء و شراء النسخ الأصلية من هذه الكتب طالما انها مفيدة و متميزة مثل كتابك الرائع الشامل الذى تفضلت علينا به بكرمك و شكرا شكرا جزيلا جزيلا اليك


----------



## halbanna (23 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويخليك


----------



## maseer (23 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وشكرا جزيلا

الأخ يسرى


شكرا جزيلا لك لكنى لم أفعل شيئا لهذا كله


هذا الكتاب أساسى لكل من يود العمل فى إدارة مشروعات التشييد


وإن شاء الله سوف نحاول تجميع كتب مفيدة تباعا فى هذا المجال

شكرا لكم


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (23 مايو 2010)

الكتاب ممتاز الله يبارك لك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (24 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس / إبراهيم ونفع الله بك
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## سيد طه محمد (23 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندسنا و أن شاء الله نستفيد من الكتاب و يا ريت تدلنا على كتب أخرى مفيدة حتى و أن لم تتوفر فرصة لتحميلها


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 يونيو 2010)

كتاب جيد بارك الله فيك.


----------



## e.shuurab (27 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك فعلا مشاركة رائعة


----------



## روافد1 (28 يونيو 2010)

اللهم أنصر الإسلام وأعز المسلمين
جزاك الله خيرا ً


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (12 يوليو 2010)

العفو بارك الله فيكم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مشاركتكم الرائعة.


----------



## osamagouda (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي الكتاب الرائع


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (14 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخوي


----------



## Jamal (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmeshmohandesamin (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الله عليك يا هندسه


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا كتاب قيم


----------



## aquarigya (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر وربنا يقدرك على مساعدت اخوانك المهندسين


----------



## faisal2260 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل الله لك عن كل حرف الف حسنة


----------



## arch_hamada (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## sh2awaa (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك كتاب جميل جدا


----------



## ezzat_mansour (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً ومشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## ben fouad (18 يناير 2011)

شـــكرررررررررررراااااااااااا جزيلا ,,, تحياتي .


----------



## ربى الله (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وعليك وأكثر من أمثالك


----------



## تعزي1 (18 يناير 2011)

الكتاب ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## memo star (23 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## safys (23 يناير 2011)

رائع الف شكر


----------



## sunrisesoon (23 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
رحم الله من علمنا علما نستفيد منه لدنيانا واخرتنا


----------



## engero (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا ابراهيم
من زميلك احمد مصطفى


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (29 أبريل 2011)

الكتاب ممتاز الله يبارك لك


----------



## semba_18 (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nasser511kh (29 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزاك الجنّة ونحن معك والمسلمين جميعاً


----------



## واثق الخطوه (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بن دحمان (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafasas (1 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (2 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (16 مايو 2011)

الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## عباس الشمري (16 يوليو 2012)

تحية معطرة بالورد والياسمين
انا مهتم جدا بهذا الكتاب ولكن للاسف الرابط لا يعمل
اذا امكن تغيير الرابط او ارسال نسخة على الايميل التالي
[email protected]
ولكم منا عظيم الشكر والامتنان
المهندس عباس


----------



## البابكري (21 يوليو 2012)

​the file not available anymore in the server, could you please re upload it again 

Thanks


----------



## عباس الشمري (23 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على مجهودك الطيب لكن الرابط لايعمل
هل بالامكان التكرم بتفعيل الرابط او تغييرة
ولكم منا عظيم الامتنان


----------



## حيدر البراك (21 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم انك حيمد مجيد
هنا رابط الكتاب للمهتمين
وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## TheExpert (21 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وأرجو ألا يكون هناك أى تجاوز لحقوق صاحب الكتاب


----------



## الغريب2007 (9 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الخزاعي (5 نوفمبر 2016)

حيدر البراك قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم انك حيمد مجيد
> هنا رابط الكتاب للمهتمين
> وفقكم الله لكل خير



شكرا// الله يوفقك


----------



## oweineh (10 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خير....


----------



## ebdaa4eim (13 يناير 2017)

كتاب رائع تعلمنت منه في الجامعة اتمنى اعادة الرفع حتى اتمكن من الحصول علية مع الشكر


----------



## خالد الحكيم (13 يناير 2017)

[FONT=&quot]مع الشكر .... ولكن
The file link that you requested is not valid[/FONT]


----------



## muhandescivil (30 يناير 2017)

نتمنى تجديد الرابط مع الشكر المسبق


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 فبراير 2017)

http://bookzz.org/book/1047695/7afb86


----------

